# Is my Test E actually Test P?



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Hi lads,

Strange question, I'm using a different brand of test than usual as my source has a short supply at the moment.

I'm injecting my normal trt dose, '150mg ' or 0.5ml but...it feels like it kicks in quickly. 2days later I have no libido at all and feel a bit drained although I feel just about ok... I've been using enanthate or cyponate for years and things are always smooth. No issues.

This test..the first time I injected burnt like mad for 2 hours, always leaves a small bump, seems to run out of it's test effects within days.

Could it be 100mg prop in the bottle rather than 300mg E ? I guess anything is possible, it's not pharma grade. Has anyone got any advice???? I read prop burns etc.

I've been using it 4 weeks so far, problems persist, I'm going to try jabbing 0.5ml 3days per week.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Impossible to say. "Not pharma grade" as you suggest. Switch to another brand is your best option


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Impossible to say. "Not pharma grade" as you suggest. Switch to another brand is your best option


 Cheers bud, I'm gonna switch over but my source has run out of pharmacom (usual brand)


----------

